# Tool or A Perfect Circle



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I really love the second APC album and think it's the best thing Maynard has been a part of thus far. Tool tends to draw their songs out too long for my tastes.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Wrong section, mods, please move to non-classical. Thanks!


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Tool

..................


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

eljr said:


> Tool
> 
> ..................


Do you have a favorite album?


----------

